# Creatine in the 'fridge?



## Mace (Jun 7, 2001)

I've always mixed my cell-tech before lifting and put it in the 'fridge so it's nice and cold afterward, (and the ALA doesn't sting my throat as much).  I heard Scotty say that you shouldn't pre-mix creatine. Why is that?

------------------
Never get pulled over with a baggie of whey protein on the passenger seat...


----------



## Distortion (Jun 7, 2001)

i'm not sure about this but what i heard was that if you mix creatine very early on and let it sit for a while, a chemical reactions forms and it breaks down into the waste product creatinie.. I used to pre-mix mine also, but then i stopped after i heard about this

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2001)

that's correct, creatine breaks down in liquid minutes after mixing.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------

